# Nu Icy Bottle



## crisjon007 (Jan 8, 2010)

Flavors you can't forget. 7 fluid ounces March 9th, 1920 Corbin, Kentucky (bottled). Found on side of road. CAn you tell what this bottle is worth to a collector?
 Thank you,
 Crisjon


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2010)

New Year's Greetings Tammie,

 Welcome to this place. Can you post a photo? I believe there are some variations on the Nu Icys.










 Thanks to Chosi's excellent pages.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 8, 2010)

I can tell you that usually those Nu-Icy bottles usually come in an 8oz size which is usually noted as "half a pint" on the bottle. I don't think I have ran across a 7oz version before which makes me think that it might be one of the straight side versions like the one pictured below. Which is from Sodafizz's site.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 8, 2010)

They normally look like this one from Roanoke, VA which is an 8oz. There is another straight side variation from somewhere in Kentucky as well, but I think it is a 10 oz. 






 As for price to a collector, I really can't help you there. Most Nu-Icy bottles sell for five to ten bucks according to condition, and the only way you could get more for it would be from a local Corbin, KY collector, or if it happened to be a tough one to find, which sometimes happens with these, the Johnson City version is a good example, the company only lasted about three or four years.


----------



## madman (Jan 8, 2010)

heres one i dug behind the school  hmm interesting.... sadly no town.. nice bottle


----------



## madman (Jan 8, 2010)

im guessing these bottles are from 1939 1941 no town war bottles?


----------



## madman (Jan 8, 2010)

one more reads dossins detroit mich on base


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 8, 2010)

I like these Flash Gordon-lookin ones


----------

